# Home Theater System 5.1 for Toshiba



## thankstogod2003 (Feb 5, 2012)

Firstly I like to thank the moderators and active members of this forum. I already got nice responses in this forum regarding my buy of Toshiba. Now I need to buy a Home Theater. And thought same forum would help me better.

background:
I have Toshiba Full HD LED tv 24ps1e. Has only one HD port.
I have Tata sky HD set top box.

Both of these are now connected through HD cable.
Now I am planning to buy a HT for the above setup.

I live in Bangalore. Visited couple of showrooms. Most of the places I see Philips and Sony. @ Croma, Brigade Road.

Liked Philips 5530/5520 models.
Also Sony DZ340. In my budget of 16k.

Now that almost I fixed with Philips 5530 for -
good sound clarity
plays any type of cd/dvd(pirated, home made etc.,)
and attracted to 3d design of speakers.

In love with sony for -
its brand name
good sound clarity


but sales executive suggested to go with PHilips as Sony do not support local CD/DVDs. Only originals should be played.

So came home and thought to check more on internet and found reviews saying,
Philips is good but outdated and do not have latest features.

Queries:

1. Can you suggest a good HT in my budget 15k ?
2. Is philips 5530/5520 outdated ?
3. can you brief differences between Philips 5530 and Sony DZ340 ? other than Original CD only playback option ?
4. I live in rented house, so I dont want to get nails/holes drilled for wall mounting. Can anyone suggest alternative for this ? Philips speaker stand is around 3k which is very costly.
5. Executive suggest co-ax cable connection for audio between my toshiba and philips HT 5530. Toshiba and tata sky are already connected with current HD cable. Is that the best option for full HD, Dolby/DTS experience ? Or can you suggest some way else ?

Thanks in Advance and I am planning to buy on monday so early response would help me and I can post back my experience and my take on my buy.

Krishna
Bangalore.


----------



## sidhukarthik (Nov 10, 2012)

thankstogod2003 said:


> Firstly I like to thank the moderators and active members of this forum. I already got nice responses in this forum regarding my buy of Toshiba. Now I need to buy a Home Theater. And thought same forum would help me better.
> 
> background:
> I have Toshiba Full HD LED tv 24ps1e. Has only one HD port.
> ...




Hi Krishna,


 I am having a panassonic 42'' tv and planning to buy a HTB. 

My budget is within 20k and I too narrowed down by choices to 
1.Philips 5530
2.Philips 5520 
3.Sony DZ340

I too had the same thought process as you that Sony wont support many formats so was thinking to buy Philips 5530.

Did u bought 5530 if so how is the experience ?  Do you have any other models in mind <20k price tag ? Are you facing any outdated issue with it ?

Please share your valuable comments.


----------



## sidhukarthik (Nov 10, 2012)

thankstogod2003 said:


> Firstly I like to thank the moderators and active members of this forum. I already got nice responses in this forum regarding my buy of Toshiba. Now I need to buy a Home Theater. And thought same forum would help me better.
> 
> background:
> I have Toshiba Full HD LED tv 24ps1e. Has only one HD port.
> ...


 

I am also planning to buy  Philips HTS 5530 .  Did u buy it and how's your experience ?

Please share your comments


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 10, 2012)

Personally I like Philips sound signature over Sony any given day.

Check this too.....since LG has learnt a thing or two from Mark Levinson

LG HT856 - Rs 13,990
 or 
Pioneer HTP071 for Rs 19990 at ezone ...I believe thats the price and it not Rs 30,000 as mentioned in their website.


----------



## saurigr8 (Nov 27, 2012)

Philips is better than Sony & Pioneer in Sound signature , If you stretch your budget you can check Onkyo HTS - 3500 ( Arnd 24 K ) best cheap and futureproof.


----------

